# Layout issues



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I have been working on my n scale new Industry layout and having quite a bit of problems. I am seriously frustrated lol. I am using code 55 atlas track and need assistance. Is their any website or FREE software that will print out a track plan? I need to print out the plan which sounds like the right way of doing this (for a noob). I just been eye balling it and trying to lay the track but its not coming out so good lol .Are their any n scale track plans you guys have out their or have seen? I am currently building on a hollow core door 36in wide by 80 length. Looking to run two trains at the same time as well. Currently building a new Industry scene with a huge refinery.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm

try this it may help


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

matt785115 said:


> http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm
> 
> try this it may help


That's where I got my track plan from but then I modified the plan to 3'x8. I also modified the track layout to my likings


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

There are a number of Free track planning software. Just look through this forum for what people here use and recommend and also google 'free model train layout software'.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you all, will this software give me a bill of sale in order to purchase the exact pieces I need. I found out that using nothing but code 55 flex track is a huge task..


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

> will *this software* give me a bill of sale


Which software???

Most that I know of can produce a list of sectional track pieces and turn-outs used. To answer your direct question we need to know which software package. Of course this info would be in the specs for the software.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I am using RightTrack for now as it is freeware. I went to : http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm 
and love some of the layouts but when I try to download them they are zipped as a .RAL file. Not sure where to open these track plans. Is their any websites that offer free layouts for RightTrack?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The author of those track plans says he used Atlas RightTrack software. This software is able to either 'open' a .RAL file.
Select OPEN from the File menu then find the .RAL file.
A list of parts can be saved or printed from the 'Statistics' menu.

Did you download and read the manual?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I just did and find it a bit complicated to understand.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Just take it a step at a time and learn one new feature each time. Due to their versatility all CAD software has a bit of a learning curve (I know from experience as an engineer, electronic type, that needs to learn new software CAD programs all the time).

Keep at it and you'll get the hang of using RightTrack.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for all your knowledge its truly appreciated!!!!! I'm actually reading the 200 page manual right now. Going to import some track plans and modify them a bit.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Good way to start learn the CAD software.
Just remember to do a "save as" to a new file name so you can keep the original file (track plan) unchanged.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I have tried Righttrack and given up. Software is buggy and continues to crash on my PC. So I downloaded Anyrail and really like the software. I just cant this layout just right. Is their anyone that may please complete this in Anyrail?
FYI The picture upload is from :

http://whiteriverandnorthern.net/plan-16.htm

I love this track plan but have had difficulty re-creating it on Anyrail.
I am using atlas code 55 track and want to utilize as much code 55 flex track as possible.

Thank you!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Where is the layout you started in AnyRail? Do you have the purchased version? Note that with the free version, you're limited to 50 total pieces.

You'll have to tell folks what switches you're planning on using as well, I didn't see any indication of the exact switch on that page.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I plan on using #7 atlas code 55 switches as I want to use my large six axle locos. I only have the free version but will upgrade immediately if anyone can help me. Once again I am not to sure about the switches. I mean I would like to use #7s but #5s will be fine. I was reading online that large six axle locos look funny crossing a #5 switch. One other important aspect is I am using a hollow core door for my layout. Dimensions are 36 x 82..

Thank you


----------

